# Pork hearts & diarrhea



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have read that pork hearts can cause diarrhea with mucus in dogs, I know pork in general can give a dog issues, Macy has had diarrhea for a few days with mucus and some spots of blood, nothing in her diet has really changed she has been eating duck feet, duck hearts and an occassional piece of pork heart, she is not new to pork she has been raw fed now for 14 months. bringing a sample in to the vet on Monday. I forgot to add the only thing that has changed is she started gabapentin about a month ago.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I feed pork all the time. Tongues, hearts, feet, everything. Never had an issue before.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure on that one. I don't feed pork often anymore because I have a very sensitive dog that you DO NOT want to be around when she has had pork, but I do feed large meals of deer legs and ribs frozen when I am out doing yard work with the dogs. This usually causes lots of gas and burping the next day with diarrhea from my sensitive girl, but so far no blood or mucus; and just to note these issues are normally caused by the large amount they eat, rather than the type of meat itself.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It could be that you fed too much, which would be the cause of the runs, and as far as the blood goes, that could some sort of irritation of the intestines. It's possible she could have gotten into something, that is just being irritating. If it keeps on,you may want to take a sample to the vet to rule out anything else.


----------

